# Neuen PC, welche Hardware?



## bensky (17. September 2006)

Hi Leute,wer kann mir helfen? Ich will mir einen komplett neuen Rechner zulegen, leider bin ich schon 12 Monate aus dem Hardware geschehen raus. Der Rechner soll nur zum zokken benutzt werden für games wie battlefield 2142 und crysis etc. Ich will mit 19" Monitor max 1.500,00€ ausgeben. Was soll ich mir für hardware zulegen? Kann mir vielleicht einer ne liste machen was ich kaufen soll? danke im voraus


----------



## Buba235 (18. September 2006)

Hallo!

Also da hätte ich noch einige Fragen: Soll alles neu sein? Ich meine auch der Tower und Keyboard und Maus usw.? Also auch neuer Bildschirm? Auch Betriebssystem oder ist das schon vorhanden? Wenn das alles neu sein sollte, dann hab ich mal diese Empfehlung:

Arbeitsspeicher DDR2-667 (Kingston ValueRAM DIMM 1 GB )
CPU Sockel 775 (Intel® Core 2 Duo E6600 )
Festplatten 3,5 Zoll SATA (Seagate ST3250624NS )
Grafikkarten NVIDIA PCIe (Asus EN7950GT/HTDP)
Mainboards Sockel 775 (Asus P5N32-SLI SE Deluxe)
TFT-Monitore 19 Zoll (Belinea 101927)

*Preis:* 1,269.00€ über alternate


Das was ich hier so beschreiben habe ist natürlich schon fast das oberste Limit und wahrscheinlich auch nicht so der Bringer wenn man es auf etwas weniger Geld abgesehen hat. Die Zusammenstellung allerdings ist recht gut und spielt in der High End Klasse mit.
Wenn du aber wissen willst was du so alles brauchen könntest, dann empfehle ich dir 2 Seiten: einmal http://www.alternate.de da hast du alle Produkte (auch mit Bewertung der Käufer und mit ausführlichenb Details) und die Seite http://www.tomshardware.de da kannst du dann deine ausgewählten Komponenten mal betrachten, was sie so in diversen Tests leisten können.


Gruß

Buba


----------



## Buba235 (18. September 2006)

Was ich noch vergessen hatte zu sagen: Wenn du nen TFT suchst dann ist der, den ich da oben empfohlen habe der so ziemlich beste in Sachen Preis/Leistung. Er hat nur 3,9ms Reaktionszeit und ist für Gamer optimal. Mit 279€ auch noch sehr günstig!


----------



## bensky (19. September 2006)

Was hälst du denn davon: 

ntel Core 2 Duo (Conroe) E6600 2400MHz S775 4MB Box
298,74 €
Kühler Arctic Freezer 7 Pro (Intel)
20,80 €
Asus P5W DH Deluxe S775 i975X FSB 1066MHz VGA PCIe ATX
199,65 €
Kit 2x1024MB MDT DDR2 667MHz CL4
204,77 €
X1950XTX von sapphire
400,00 €
Be quiet p6 dark power Pro 530w
104,36 €
250GB Samsung SP2504C 7200rpm sATA II 8MB
66,79 €
Samsung SH-S182D/BEWE beige bulk - ohne Software
37,70 €
Samsung DVD ROM SH-D162C/BEBE schwarz bulk
20,80 €


----------



## Buba235 (19. September 2006)

Hallo!

Davon halte ich sehr viel  Ich muss sagen das ist eine äußerst gute Zusammenstellung! Dann würde ich dir allerdings noch zu einem SATA Raid raten. Ich meine wenn schon denn schon oder?
Was ich so über die Preise hier in deiner Zusamenstellung lese - Respekt. Ist ganz ordentlich und deshalb sollte schon noch ein Raid drin sein. Ich würde ihn so kaufen.


----------

